
Apple pushes recycling of iPhone with 'Daisy' robot - throwaway5752
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-minerals-recycling/apple-pushes-recycling-of-iphone-with-daisy-robot-idUSKBN1Z925S
======
throwaway5752
@dang - dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22024522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22024522)
but it wasn't caught on submission

